# Is it time?



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

So our 10 yr old dog has pretty constant diarrhea vets not sure and can't really afford blood work he's a lab/pit cross well he is steadily loosing weight having runs all day but solid at night acts like a puppy but did get food aggressive once don't want him to hurt our other dogs 11yrs 7yrs and 4 months he eats 4 cups 2 in the morning and 2 at night (increased from 3 c) supplemented with chicken and rice


----------



## DarylG23 (Apr 2, 2018)

Oreo1 said:


> So our 10 yr old dog has pretty constant diarrhea vets not sure and can't really afford blood work he's a lab/pit cross well he is steadily loosing weight having runs all day but solid at night acts like a puppy but did get food aggressive once don't want him to hurt our other dogs 11yrs 7yrs and 4 months he eats 4 cups 2 in the morning and 2 at night (increased from 3 c) supplemented with chicken and rice


This definitely is a tough time. I believe that you should make them as comfortable as possible until you find the means to get some testing done. it can be a variety of things and often times dogs don't start showing signs until you see something really alarming and a rush to the emergency room is the only option. its best to find out what is wrong as soon as possible. you can sometimes save more money by doing it now rather than later. If your vet can't figure out what is wrong try to get a second opinion from another vet. From my experience, AAHA Accredited vet hospitals have been my best experiences to date. Good luck and best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No one but you can answer that question. 
Here are some things I consider
Quality of life-is he happy, comfortable and able to enjoy his favorite things?
What is the prognosis? Where is this heading? 
If there are things you can do to help him are they invasive and will it significantly prolong his life? In other words is it about you or the dog?

If it helps make a list of all of his favorite things to do or have and then decide how many of those he still enjoys.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I understand that the OP doesn't have the financial means to treat or diagnose him. Maybe a senior rescue can take him and see if they can save him. It is a problem when we enjoy our young and healthy dogs but don't realize that when they get older the bills will appear. I am not commenting any further but if you cannot afford his care and he goes down hill you should let him go. Please start saving for the others so you don't end up with the same dilemma. Don't get any more dogs either unless your finances allow it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also feed him separately from the others and don't leave them alone together. Avoid having toys lying around that can cause resource guarding. He might not even have started the fight as a dirty look from one of the others could have triggered this.


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

He is going blind in both eyes, I have emailed some vets to see if we can do a payment plan on some lab work, the euthanasia rate for older dogs is really high in my city, also he isn't very dog friendly he would rather fight first and being a bully breed he has a 90% chance of being euthanized. He plays with our youngest dog all day so he still is happy he gets joint health meds for his arthritis he has healthy gums and teeth the vet we took him to last suspected he might be having brain issues and to make him happy we are just worried that he might wake up one day and snap at one of the smaller dogs and seriously hurt one


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh and he's an outdoor dog the rest 2 chihuahuas and a German shepherd pup are indoors (1 chihuahua is my brothers) he likes sticks and digging holes


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Oreo1 said:


> He is going blind in both eyes, I have emailed some vets to see if we can do a payment plan on some lab work, the euthanasia rate for older dogs is really high in my city, also he isn't very dog friendly he would rather fight first and being a bully breed he has a 90% chance of being euthanized. He plays with our youngest dog all day so he still is happy he gets joint health meds for his arthritis he has healthy gums and teeth the vet we took him to last suspected he might be having brain issues and to make him happy we are just worried that he might wake up one day and snap at one of the smaller dogs and seriously hurt one


I would not be allowing a puppy to play unsupervised with this dog. And by supervision I mean standing your butt in the yard eyeballs on the dogs. Not playing on your phone but watching your puppy. 
An aging and arthritic dog who is loosing vision may decide it's had enough of puppy, or puppy gets large enough to hurt the oldster. Think about it. Are you going to go wrestle with your 70 year old granny? 
I am not saying stop them playing, it's probably good for him to a point. Just make sure you watch.
Why does your vet suspect "brain issues"?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As this threads goes on, it seems that the dog is getting worse very quickly :/
Feels like the OP needs our support for putting him down and giving us more arguments. My 2 cents.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I agree. Sounds like your mind is set already.

Bummer. Seems like a happy go lucky senior dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oreo, please try to find a new home for this old guy. Kona seems correct in that he sounds like a normal senior dog, annoyed with the new, favorite/favored(??) puppy?
Can you post a picture of him? From the side, front and above? Maybe one of us can help him.


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yea I can do that and we do 100% supervised play time, my mind is not made up but we will be moving across the country at the end of the year if things go right. The vet suspected brain issues because of balance issues eyes going weird directions head shaking walking into things and he was tested for ear infections and teeth problems and both came back negative and he was refusing to eat, after getting the puppy he actually started improving being more active eating he follows her around like she's his seeing eye dog lol he has a really nice dog house with a futon mattress for a bed we assumed he was bitten by a black widow


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok some pictures also he does bark at the pup if he's tired of playing and she calms down


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Doesn't look like a dog that deserves to be put down. He is a good looking, happy senior. Why not enjoy him and pamper him? No one ages without aches, pains and senior moments. Give him a break from the pup once in a while. Thanks for putting a face onto the mental images we have.


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok awesome thank you first time having a dog get this old wasn't sure if it was normal or if he is suffering thank you all so much


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3c/74/eb3c746d4b5cb6e150ce8dab67db2bc4--old-dogs-i-am.jpg

You will miss him dearly after the initial relieve of having to deal with the old guy. Love him as long he is able to live.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Could he be having digestive issues, maybe his food has started irritating his stomach? How long has he had diarrhea? Could it be stress related? 
He looks like a happy old boy. 
I have a senior as well, she'll be about 13 sometime this year. She tolerates our pup to the extent he stays out of her face, and she makes him aware that she is not his play toy. 
I'd just let your old dog be happy and give him his space. I don't ask my girl to do much of anything anymore. If she wants to hold the carpet down all day, that's fine. If she wants to sunbathr outside, that's fine too. And if she doesn't want a mouthy bratty puppy in her face, it's my job to make sure the pup shows her respect.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I understand he has other issues going on but--Has he had a fecal check for worms ?


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes he has been checked for worms, would a sick mouse ( cause we have mice ?) cause this? All dog foods are kept in sealed 5g buckets to keep mice out. He is hanging out in the back of the truck right now lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Make sure there is no poison for mouse control. They die slowly and move around slowly so easy to catch for an old dog. He looks darling, content and happy!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Make sure there is no poison for mouse control. They die slowly and move around slowly so easy to catch for an old dog. He looks darling, content and happy!


Keep in mind all you see are pictures. My old dog Brutus looked happy but actually seeing him day to day in real life he was in a lot of pain and struggled a lot.

To OP, have you talked to your vet about what they think? If he still is happy and functioning I'd let him be and enjoy his time. However if he seems to be suffering as in any of his issues seem to be having a significant negative impact in his life I would rethink it. 

Are his balance issues and stomach upset getting better, worse, or staying the same? If he's getting better I would definitely give him time and see how he does.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you tried feeding him on just white rice, cooked chicken breast (no skin or bone) and pumpkin to see if that helps settle his stomach?

From the pictures he seems to be happy and playing... he may be grumpy sometimes from just generally being old, tired and a bit sore but from those pics I wouldn't say that he needs to be put to sleep.


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you everyone, we in our complex don't use poison we use traps I feel the traps are more humane, his coordination is way better he still runs into things once in a while but really who doesn't. We are doing the white rice and chicken and the hubby went for pumpkin and today he has 0 solid potty and the last several days he would have solid potty at night...I'll check around and make sure the new neighbors aren't slipping him any food ( he was poisoned as a puppy) could roses cuase this? What about bleach? I use bleach in my whites and I've caught him drinking the water ( I don't use much maybe 1/2c a large load)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep him home to prevent the neighbors from feeding him and ask them. Drinking bleach is not good so block his access. Could have eaten fertilizer, licked of chemicals from spraying plants? Roses themselves are not poisonous. This all goes for your other dogs as well of course. Enjoy your pack!


----------



## Oreo1 (Mar 29, 2018)

We don't spray fertilizers or poisons and we are blocking access to the fences until we can ask in Spanish lol access to laundry pit is blocked off thank you my pack is a blast!!!!


----------

